# Snowplow cover during summer?



## vincedovy

I have a new Fisher HT plow. Unfortunately I don't have a garage / shed to store it in during the non-winter months. Should I get the Snow Parka (hydraulics and electronics cover)? Anyone have any experience with this?

Thanks.


----------



## nyy845

I used a tarp for the blade and the largest BBQ cover I could find at Home depot for the lights/pump/wires. Much cheaper than the Fisher brand cover.


----------



## theplowmeister

I make an A frame with 2x4 s and a tarp. you have to let air circulate or condensation will get trapped in it


----------



## peteo1

Spray it with fluid film and leave it sit outside. We've done it for years with no issues.


----------



## Dakota Dave

My old western I cover the rams with grease and the electrical connections with duct tape Has set outside since the mid 1970s without any problems.If you cover it you need to have a way for air to circulate or you will just accelerate the rusting process. Put a plank under it so its not sitting directly on the dirt.


----------



## vincedovy

Thanks all!


----------



## mnglocker

Keep it off the ground on some boards, and as the others have said, let the air circulate. Also, grease the hydro rams, clean the electrical connectors and pack them with dialectric grease.


----------



## Stik208

Cover the holes on the A frame and pump mount, I got bees in mine when I had it.


----------



## theplowmeister

Aaa yes forgot to mention I used to park my plow on pallets, I now have a portable garage from harbor freight for $200 that I pack with my plow stuff

3 plows 2 sets snow tires ballast....


----------



## fownu

theplowmeister;1619229 said:


> Aaa yes forgot to mention I used to park my plow on pallets, I now have a portable garage from harbor freight for $200 that I pack with my plow stuff
> 
> 3 plows 2 sets snow tires ballast....


great signature


----------



## info4tim

peteo1;1618900 said:


> Spray it with fluid film and leave it sit outside. We've done it for years with no issues.


X2 on FF freezes rust production lasts 3-6 mos. DO NOT EVER COVER A PLOW SETUP!


----------



## PLOWMAN45

i just put a tarp on loose so it can breathe


----------

